# Laptop won't read the SD photo card



## deepseasailor (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm having trouble with a SD camera card. Every time I take photos with this new camera, my laptop built in card reader says I need to format the card. When I try to format it on the laptop, it won't do it. It will format on the camera (Cannon Powershot) but it still says it needs to format the card when I stick it in the laptop card reader.

Any ideas as to what is going on?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

What is the capacity of the SD card?

Perhaps it is above the capacity of the card reader capability (as new large capacity SD cards are now becoming common, some earlier card readers are showing limitations)

Do not be tempted to format the card in the reader, only format in the camera.


----------



## deepseasailor (Aug 20, 2006)

It's a 2.0 GB card. 

I had tried to format it on the computer, but it didn't work. Next, I formatted the card on the camera.

Since formatting erased the pics already on the card, I took some more, but I still can't download the pics!


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

This is not uncommon, it is likely that the built-in card reader may max out at a lower capacity than 2 GB (probably 1 GB).

You should never format the card in the PC, only in the camera. 

Try a smaller capacity card.


----------



## deepseasailor (Aug 20, 2006)

What if I get an external card reader that connects to my USB port? I don't want to buy another card if I don't have to because I want the largest capacity possible when traveling with my camera.


----------



## mrss (Jun 13, 2007)

Yes, it could be your card reader. The card reader built into my Epson printer won't handle a 2GB card. Neither will a couple of cheap 9-n-1 USB readers, but my ZIO reader, which is older than any of the others will do so, as will my new HP laptop.

By the way, memory cards are rugged, but not bullet proof. I had a new 2GB CF card fail right out of the box, and a 2GB SD card start failing after a year. If you travel, carry spares.

The other thing you might try, is to hook up your camera to your PC using its USB cable. If it's Xp or higher, this has to work.


----------



## deepseasailor (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks for the help.

Are there any good card readers out there now? I got the 2 GB card because it was on sale for $24 which I thought was a good price.


----------

